# Rhombeus or Compressus ??



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

This Serrasalmus is about 3.5'' TL.
It was collected in Peru (no clue about the river..)
I thought it was a rhombeus at first, but i'm starting to have doubts about that, thinking it could also be a S.compressus.... From what Schlesser says in his last book, rhoms under 4 to 5'' have a clear iris and have more rounded spots. Compressus have a more oval spottings that go below laretal line, a blacker terminal tail band. I tend to see bars on his belly...
Anyway, some good input on what this fish could be would be greatly appreciated !!


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

this is a close one but i'm gonna say rhom. its not uncommon to see rhoms with irregular shaped spots,especialy in the belly and dorsal areas. red iris at this size isn't that unusual either. tail looks kinda compressus like, but it doesn't have the turned up snout like compressus. so body shape, the red eye and the large number of mostly round spots say rhom to me.

anyway nice pick-up what ever it turns out to be


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Looks to be a rhom to me as well. 
Pretty much agree with everything RK just stated.


----------



## DeJaVu (Jun 25, 2008)

Rhom..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The species is undescribed. In otherwords its a member of the rhombeus complex group that has not been determined to be S. rhombeus.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

hastatus said:


> The species is undescribed. In otherwords its a member of the rhombeus complex group that has not been determined to be S. rhombeus.


What else could it be if not rhombeus ? What other piranhas are in the rhombeus complex group ?
Does this mean this fish could be part of a new (still to be named) kind of Serrasalmus ?


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

always wonderd, but like hastatus said its an unknown rhom..... being they would come from same river, if they are just hybrds of a mix rhom and compressus i dont see how its not possible, the possiblities are there, it happens in wild sometimes. with other wild animals. Just a thought. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thats kind of cool.


----------



## peppe23 (Apr 18, 2006)

rhombeus!!!

rhombeus!!!


----------

